# fishneedit



## gucci17

Planning on placing an order for fixtures from www.fishneedit.com and wondering if anyone else would like to get in on it to save shipping.


----------



## okoolo

I just received my order from them 

I would advise caution.. they mixed up my order ( shipped the wrong bulb and forgot mounting legs) and the workmanship is a bit ... well careless


----------



## Zebrapl3co

gucci17 said:


> Planning on placing an order for fixtures from www.fishneedit.com and wondering if anyone else would like to get in on it to save shipping.


Do you know how much was the shipping?



okoolo said:


> I just received my order from them
> 
> I would advise caution.. they mixed up my order ( shipped the wrong bulb and forgot mounting legs) and the workmanship is a bit ... well careless


But those prices .... 1/2 price, wow, now that is cheap on the MH. Which one did you get?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17

hmmm...that makes me a bit nervous. I don't want the hassel of shipping stuff back to them.

do you have any pics of the worksmanship?


----------



## WiyRay

I just got my order in yesterday for a Dual 36" T5HO.

Everything seems to be in working order. The bulbs are both white and not pink or blue. It was clearly labelled 6700K just like I ordered (Although if its 10000K or something else I wouldn't have noticed) 

I had a hard time putting on the mounting leg on one side because there was a small piece of plastic that wasn't aligned properly... like 1mm off, but that wasn't a big deal because I just squeezed the metal a bit to get it in... all to figure out later that I didn't need/want the mounting legs anyways lol.

I just wished they put the cable wire in the middle of the back of the lights like most others instead of the side. Now you see a big black wire jutting out which kind of bugs me more than I thought. All in all good stuff though.


----------



## okoolo

well in my unit the power cord from ballast to the side of the fixture in not mounted on to the fixture properly (electrical wires hanging loose) and like I said no mounting leg and I got 4 10k bulbs rather then 3 10k and 1 pink.

to their credit they're sending a pink one and mounting leg and the reply was very prompt

that's the order breakdown if anyone's wondering what the prices are:

T5-ho 4ft / 2LAMP t5ho-4ft--2lamp-aquarium-light 1 79.99 Bulb choice = 1 white 1 pink
Aquarium lighting Color Temp For the White bulbs =
10K
48"bulbs 48-bulb 2 12.99 Bulb choice = 10K
Subtotal 105.97
Shipping 25.99
Total 131.96

I guess you get what you pay for


----------



## Tbird

i don't really like the cable sticking out the side like that! 

But I do like your tank set up Okoolo!!!!


----------



## okoolo

me neither 

as to the set up those are regular flagstones .. not even glued on yet .. although I think I may glue them with sillicone to each other .. couldn't find regular rocks this time of year


----------



## Tbird

Good luck with the build! Make sure to post pics when done! What kind of fish are you putting in there?


----------



## gucci17

lol that cord sticking out is terrible. Were you able to open it up and screw it back into the fixture?

Other than that, the fixture doesn't look too bad. Your setup looks great too. I'd recommend loading up your back panel with silicone and sprinkling in sand in between the cracks. Have you created a thread for your tank?


----------



## okoolo

this I did just on the spur of the moment .. I didn't even think of putting a panel .. that's actually a great idea

I'm ordering from tdfish
16 tiger barbs
16 green tiger barbs
8 julii

hope that won't be too much .. although I'll be running eheim 2215 & 2222
if anything I'll put few of them in a spare 40g

as for plants I was thinking dwarf hairgrass or e tennelus .. looking for them as we speak


----------



## okoolo

hven't tried it yet ... I contacted fishnnedit to see how they respond .. not sure how to handle it either 

if worst came to worst I guess I'll try fixing it myself

edit: they'll send me a new fixture...


----------



## Tbird

How big is your tank? 

Glad they are fixing the problem for you! Who's paying to ship the old one back? Now their website new lights are delayed. Does anyone know if they have new ones yet? Also, do they still have the wire comng out the end?


----------



## okoolo

55g .. they're supposed to send a free shipping label with the new fixture .. there's no way I'm paying for shipping ...

as to the wire, others didn't mention it, so I assume it was a one time deal ...

the only other thing I don't like is the fact that the power supply cable is on the side rather then the back but I can live with it ..


----------



## gucci17

I wonder how the new ones are going to look and if they will raise the prices back up.


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> I wonder how the new ones are going to look and if they will raise the prices back up.


I'm sure that they will raise the prices back up! This is probably just to clear old stock. Hopefully they will have the prices cheap for a little bit when the new ones come out.


----------



## gucci17

okoolo said:


> 55g .. they're supposed to send a free shipping label with the new fixture .. there's no way I'm paying for shipping ...
> 
> as to the wire, others didn't mention it, so I assume it was a one time deal ...
> 
> the only other thing I don't like is the fact that the power supply cable is on the side rather then the back but I can live with it ..


when are you sending back your fixture?


----------



## okoolo

when I get the new one I guess 


I'm not even sure if it's possible but if u wanna buy it maybe you can pick it up from my place and send them the money .. I guess it depends on them .. heck maybe they'll give a discount or something..


----------



## millermin

WiyRay said:


> I just got my order in yesterday for a Dual 36" T5HO.
> 
> Everything seems to be in working order. The bulbs are both white and not pink or blue. It was clearly labelled 6700K just like I ordered (Although if its 10000K or something else I wouldn't have noticed)
> 
> I had a hard time putting on the mounting leg on one side because there was a small piece of plastic that wasn't aligned properly... like 1mm off, but that wasn't a big deal because I just squeezed the metal a bit to get it in... all to figure out later that I didn't need/want the mounting legs anyways lol.
> 
> I just wished they put the cable wire in the middle of the back of the lights like most others instead of the side. Now you see a big black wire jutting out which kind of bugs me more than I thought. All in all good stuff though.


hi dear,
how much you paid for the canada post for tax. is too high? so totally how much for a 36" dual fixture. i am wainting for placing order, thanks.


----------



## okoolo

I haven't paid anything .. just shipping charges


----------



## WiyRay

millermin said:


> hi dear,
> how much you paid for the canada post for tax. is too high? so totally how much for a 36" dual fixture. i am wainting for placing order, thanks.


This is what I ordered.
http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-3ft--2lamp-aquarium-light.html
(All White, 6700K)

I don't know about tax, I don't think there was any. The cost of the fixture $64.99 and shipping $20.99 gets added up and converted from USD to CAD. The total for it all brought me to $93.56.

It might change for you a bit because the conversion rates are probably updated daily.


----------



## millermin

WiyRay said:


> I just got my order in yesterday for a Dual 36" T5HO.
> 
> Everything seems to be in working order. The bulbs are both white and not pink or blue. It was clearly labelled 6700K just like I ordered (Although if its 10000K or something else I wouldn't have noticed)
> 
> I had a hard time putting on the mounting leg on one side because there was a small piece of plastic that wasn't aligned properly... like 1mm off, but that wasn't a big deal because I just squeezed the metal a bit to get it in... all to figure out later that I didn't need/want the mounting legs anyways lol.
> 
> I just wished they put the cable wire in the middle of the back of the lights like most others instead of the side. Now you see a big black wire jutting out which kind of bugs me more than I thought. All in all good stuff though.


did you use your fishneedit fixture? how is the reflector? is it aluminum or stainless steel? thanks again.


----------



## WiyRay

Just went to take a look at the fixture. One of the bulbs are already burnt out. Hmm... that's not good at all. I've been wondering why it looked kinda dim. Sent an e-mail to see what we can do about it.

But anyways, Looks like the reflectors are stainless steel, and looks like there is a groove in between the 2 bulbs so it's kind of like a reflector for each.


----------



## gucci17

okoolo said:


> when I get the new one I guess
> 
> I'm not even sure if it's possible but if u wanna buy it maybe you can pick it up from my place and send them the money .. I guess it depends on them .. heck maybe they'll give a discount or something..


did you already send yours back? My friend may be interested. If you haven't sent it, let's see if we can work something out with Simon.


----------



## okoolo

no, haven't sent it yet .. still waiting for the new one to arrive


----------



## millermin

WiyRay said:


> Just went to take a look at the fixture. One of the bulbs are already burnt out. Hmm... that's not good at all. I've been wondering why it looked kinda dim. Sent an e-mail to see what we can do about it.
> 
> But anyways, Looks like the reflectors are stainless steel, and looks like there is a groove in between the 2 bulbs so it's kind of like a reflector for each.


one bulb out? so soon. is it bulb's problem or ballast? they seems like put ballast for each bulb.


----------



## WiyRay

Yea it turns out its not the bulb and its the ballast.
He's already trying to help me out with it over e-mails right now.
I guess we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## millermin

WiyRay said:


> Yea it turns out its not the bulb and its the ballast.
> He's already trying to help me out with it over e-mails right now.
> I guess we'll see how it turns out.


hard to check and fix it over emails. if they send a new ballast, you had to change it yourself, donot you.


----------



## okoolo

just got my replacement fixture.. and what do I get ? 2 pink bulbs, rather then 1 pink 1 white .. what a headache..


----------



## WiyRay

millermin said:


> hard to check and fix it over emails. if they send a new ballast, you had to change it yourself, donot you.


He basically just asked me to check if any of the wires were loose (no).
So I'm getting a replacement ballast sent to me and I send back the original so they can find out what is wrong and so that they can talk to their manufacturer.

Aiy, looks like all of us are getting some problems in one form or another. At the very least, he's willing to fix his mistakes.


----------



## gucci17

I can't believe so many issues...my buddy wants a fixture from them as well but I don't think I will be ordering anymore since I'm planning on taking a break from the hobby.

I wonder if these lights are bottom of the barrel kind of things...these may be the ones that were left last before he clears it all out.


----------



## okoolo

also the mounting legs suck .. they fit between the aquarium sides and the glass top.. but if the glass top fits the tank they don't have enough space .. so I'm gonna have to cut my glass top to make it more narrow

honestly I'm not sure this is all worth it


----------



## okoolo

something's wrong with the new fixture .. I wonder if it's the ballast..


----------



## DaFishMan

I was very strongly considering getting a 2x54w from fishneedit since the price is so good and it came recommended by someone with a sweet plant tank.

Judging by the quality issues I will prob just shell out 186 plus tax for a Hagen Glo from Jungle or an Aquatic Life fixture for similar price (if I recall correctly) at Menagerie. Both have excellent build quality, good reflectors, but the hagen has more clearance for glass tops. Those 2 fixtures beat everything for quality. If you're going to shell out your hard earned dollars for a light, may as well invest in a good one and keep it for life. I'm still mulling over which one to get lol. 

I've looked online at different setups on ebay etc too. Avoid Jebo and Odyssey, they're fire hazards. If no brand is indicated it's probably one of those.


----------



## millermin

gucci17 said:


> Planning on placing an order for fixtures from www.fishneedit.com and wondering if anyone else would like to get in on it to save shipping.


you still want to place an order for this fixtures. but i am not sure that. seems more quality issues. but other more expensive.


----------



## okoolo

to be honest despite of all the problems I'd still recommend it. Yes the quality is not as good as others, but the issues are not that bad, considering the price..

at the end I guess you get what you pay for


----------



## gucci17

my buddy went ahead and ordered it today. how long did it take for you guys to receive your fixtures after ordering?


----------



## WiyRay

gucci17 said:


> my buddy went ahead and ordered it today. how long did it take for you guys to receive your fixtures after ordering?


Exactly 2 weeks for me.


----------



## gucci17

Was that with regular shipping? I think he paid for express.


----------



## WiyRay

Yes he paid for express. Infact, I saw the waybill thingy for it. We paid him $21 while he pays USPS $27. So it seems he doesn't mind taking a bit of a hit on that. 

I ordered mine on Dec 22, 09 and got it on Jan 5, 10. So I'm pretty sure that the holidays probably had something to do with it being held up for a bit.


----------



## millermin

WiyRay said:


> Yes he paid for express. Infact, I saw the waybill thingy for it. We paid him $21 while he pays USPS $27. So it seems he doesn't mind taking a bit of a hit on that.
> 
> I ordered mine on Dec 22, 09 and got it on Jan 5, 10. So I'm pretty sure that the holidays probably had something to do with it being held up for a bit.


for Canada, only express, right?


----------



## WiyRay

Yes, only express.


----------



## gucci17

My buddy got his fixture in earlier this week on Monday.

Looks pretty good in general. Mix up with the bulbs though. Kind of sucks but doesn't want the hassel of returning them.

The 10000k bulbs seem more like 6500k bulbs as I compared my own 6500k bulbs. There's also no label on the 10000k bulbs. Can anyone confirm if their 10000k bulbs or 6500k bulbs are labelled?


----------



## shadow_cruiser

I wanted to order from these guys but all the T5's are out of stock. Anybody know whats going on?. According to the home page, they are redesigning the 4 bulb fixture. Are the Aquatic Life fixtures similar to price with the fishneedit fixtures?.


----------



## gucci17

shadow_cruiser said:


> I wanted to order from these guys but all the T5's are out of stock. Anybody know whats going on?. According to the home page, they are redesigning the 4 bulb fixture. Are the Aquatic Life fixtures similar to price with the fishneedit fixtures?.


Simon from fishneedit has told us that they will not have the new fixtures until April from the sounds of it.

As far as I know, AquaticLife fixtures are quite a bit more expensive. I have a friend who just bought the 6ft fixture and it's really nice. Came with 8 x 36" 39w T5HO bulbs and blue lunar lights.

Shoot Simon an email and see if there are any updates on the new fixtures.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

gucci17 said:


> Simon from fishneedit has told us that they will not have the new fixtures until April from the sounds of it.
> 
> As far as I know, AquaticLife fixtures are quite a bit more expensive. I have a friend who just bought the 6ft fixture and it's really nice. Came with 8 x 36" 39w T5HO bulbs and blue lunar lights.
> 
> Shoot Simon an email and see if there are any updates on the new fixtures.


Thanks for the reply. I sent them an email and will let you guys know what he says. I guess I could wait another month and a half


----------



## gucci17

shadow_cruiser said:


> Thanks for the reply. I sent them an email and will let you guys know what he says. I guess I could wait another month and a half


Great appreciate it. Assuming nothing goes wrong with the new prototypes, I am sure they'll be ready by then.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

This is what I received today from Simon, same information you gave me gucci.

"HI:
*The new shipment will be send out in MArch,and we shpuld have it in April,thank you.
regard
simon"


----------



## gucci17

Guess nothing's changed...a friend needs a 2ft fixture but seems like a waste ordering it by itself.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

I don't think they will even be shipping them out in April either. I'm sure once they receive them, he will need time to test, which could take a month. I need a 3ft fixture also. Has anyone tried doing a group buy with fishneedit?


----------



## millermin

shadow_cruiser said:


> I don't think they will even be shipping them out in April either. I'm sure once they receive them, he will need time to test, which could take a month. I need a 3ft fixture also. Has anyone tried doing a group buy with fishneedit?


in lucky aquarium in toroton, GLO 36" double with bulbs only $155.0, included tax. i think it is better than fishneedit. i got one.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

millermin said:


> in lucky aquarium in toroton, GLO 36" double with bulbs only $155.0, included tax. i think it is better than fishneedit. i got one.


Thanks for the info. I guess this is the one your talking about http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3060841 . That is $60 more than the fishneedit fixture but it seems to be quality and also from a major manufacturer.

I'm wondering if the prices will be same after the new shipment comes in.


----------



## jediwiggles

*difficulties*

I recently bought a 36" t5ho from them and the ballast was of very poor quality. The connections on both ends were loose and there was a wire that has come un-done. I want to send it back, but have yet to send any emails.

I would NOT recommend there lights seeing as how many people of problems with them. I'll post again with my response from the company.

I'm looking for some help with fixing my ballasts for this fixture. If anyone could recommend an electronics store that could help me out, that would be greatly appreciated. Perferrably in the west end.

My nova extreme on the other hand, works like a gem.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## gucci17

hmmm..that's too bad. It's a hit or miss when it comes to fishneedit.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

You could get the 36" hagen glo off ebay for $130 shipped, http://cgi.ebay.ca/Hagen-Glo-T5-HO-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4ced7d23e6. You guys think I should get this or wait for the new fishneedit fixtures?


----------



## okoolo

I'd say go with hagen .. in retrospect I'd go with somebody else ... even the mounting legs are of poor quality in my opinion


----------



## millermin

shadow_cruiser said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess this is the one your talking about http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3060841 . That is $60 more than the fishneedit fixture but it seems to be quality and also from a major manufacturer.
> 
> I'm wondering if the prices will be same after the new shipment comes in.


tonight, i found GLO 36" double is only $109.0 with no charge card in petsmart. 60.0 off. go to check it right now. that website is for usa i asked them.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

millermin said:


> tonight, i found GLO 36" double is only $109.0 with no charge card in petsmart. 60.0 off. go to check it right now. that website is for usa i asked them.


At which petsmart did you see this?. I called around (Mississauga) and can't find stock of the 36" anywhere.

EDIT: Your right, I called around and the Hagen GLO T5 systems are on sale. The guy working in the store was surprised too, he said its really cheap. The sale goes on till the 22nd. The 36" double is $109.99 and the 48" double is $129.99. Pretty hot deal if you ask me. The only downside is good luck finding a store with stock. I called 8 stores in my area and only one had the 36", which had already been previously opened. Petsmart issues rainchecks if you don't mind waiting.


----------



## millermin

shadow_cruiser said:


> At which petsmart did you see this?. I called around (Mississauga) and can't find stock of the 36" anywhere.
> 
> EDIT: Your right, I called around and the Hagen GLO T5 systems are on sale. The guy working in the store was surprised too, he said its really cheap. The sale goes on till the 22nd. The 36" double is $109.99 and the 48" double is $129.99. Pretty hot deal if you ask me. The only downside is good luck finding a store with stock. I called 8 stores in my area and only one had the 36", which had already been previously opened. Petsmart issues rainchecks if you don't mind waiting.


i found that in Ancaster petsmart. i think all petsmart would be same price, but stock not same.


----------



## gucci17

Hmmmm....any 24" ones? Would save me the hassle to order it from fishneedit for my buddy. I'm sure he won't mind paying a little bit more for a Glo fixture. 

btw, what is the no charge card thing you're talking about?


----------



## Tbird

As far as I know, these fixtures do not include the bulbs.


----------



## gucci17

Tbird said:


> As far as I know, these fixtures do not include the bulbs.


The Hagen Glo's don't come with bulbs?


----------



## Tbird

I'm pretty sure I saw those on sale a few weeks ago at Superpet and I thought it was a good deal. But I'm pretty sure on the box it said that there was no bulbs. So when you add, $40 - 50 in bulbs.... But confirm first!! I'm pretty sure those are the fixtures I saw.


----------



## gucci17

Tbird you might be right...from the website it does say bulbs are sold seperately.


----------



## Y2KGT

gucci17 said:


> Tbird you might be right...from the website it does say bulbs are sold seperately.


Yeah they don't come with bulbs however the price at PetSmart right now is so cheap even compared to Pets and Ponds it's worth it. I get my T5 HO bulbs from 2nd Nature in Oakville for $15.
The Hagen website claims that the 48 inch Single Glo T5 HO fixture will produce as much light as a double T8 fluorescent fixture and those cost about $180.
--
Paul


----------



## millermin

gucci17 said:


> The Hagen Glo's don't come with bulbs?


only lucky aqaurium included bulbs and tax by cash.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

Y2KGT said:


> Yeah they don't come with bulbs however the price at PetSmart right now is so cheap even compared to Pets and Ponds it's worth it. I get my T5 HO bulbs from 2nd Nature in Oakville for $15.
> The Hagen website claims that the 48 inch Single Glo T5 HO fixture will produce as much light as a double T8 fluorescent fixture and those cost about $180.
> --
> Paul


Is this the place your talking about?. http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontario/Mississauga/Second-Nature-Hydroponics/1840683.html.

Do they have pink bulbs and Actinic bulbs?. I have to check this place out, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Y2KGT

shadow_cruiser said:


> Is this the place your talking about?. http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontario/Mississauga/Second-Nature-Hydroponics/1840683.html.
> 
> Do they have pink bulbs and Actinic bulbs?. I have to check this place out, thanks for the heads up


Yes it is however I've only purchased 6400K bulbs from them. I'm going there today so I'll ask if they have any other bulbs however considering they're a Hydroponics store I don't think they will.
--
Paul


----------



## shadow_cruiser

Y2KGT said:


> Yes it is however I've only purchased 6400K bulbs from them. I'm going there today so I'll ask if they have any other bulbs however considering they're a Hydroponics store I don't think they will.
> --
> Paul


Did you end up going?


----------



## Y2KGT

shadow_cruiser said:


> Did you end up going?


Yes I did. 
I asked the owner and he told me they only carry the 3000K and the 6400K. He said they might be able to get the Actinic so I suggest you call the store and ask them. They are very nice people to deal with too.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17

Well I can comfirm that the Glo fixtures at Petsmart do not come with bulbs. I picked up an open box 4ft 2 bulb fixture for $125 after tax!  They gave me a discount since it was an open box. Popped in a few bulbs and so far it's working great. 

I find it so strange that there's no on/off switch.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

gucci17 said:


> Well I can comfirm that the Glo fixtures at Petsmart do not come with bulbs. I picked up an open box 4ft 2 bulb fixture for $125 after tax!  They gave me a discount since it was an open box. Popped in a few bulbs and so far it's working great.
> 
> I find it so strange that there's no on/off switch.


When I called around, every store had at least one 4ft open-box in stock lol. The girl at petsmart told me everything in the store is open box. Its true, if you look around, everything has been opened. That's weird there's no on/off switch. I wanted to wait for fishneedit's new supply but I fear the quality will still be low and also save myself the headache in case something goes wrong in the future.

I'm going to head over to 2nd nature today to pick up some bulbs


----------



## Birdman

*What type of store is 2nd Nature? Do they have a website?*



Y2KGT said:


> Yeah they don't come with bulbs however the price at PetSmart right now is so cheap even compared to Pets and Ponds it's worth it. I get my T5 HO bulbs from 2nd Nature in Oakville for $15.
> The Hagen website claims that the 48 inch Single Glo T5 HO fixture will produce as much light as a double T8 fluorescent fixture and those cost about $180.
> --
> Paul


What type of store is 2nd Nature? Do they have a website?
I'm looking for T5 HO bulbs too.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

Birdman said:


> What type of store is 2nd Nature? Do they have a website?
> I'm looking for T5 HO bulbs too.


2nd nature is hydroponics store (indoor gardens and greenhouses). There's no website but I posted a link above with the address and phone number.

Btw, thank you Y2KGT for recommending them. They are really nice and friendly


----------



## shadow_cruiser

About 45 days ago, I sent an email to fishneedit asking about their 4 bulb fixture. This is what I received from them

"HI:
*The new shipment will be send out in MArch,and we shpuld have it in April,thank you.
regard
simon"

Yesterday I sent an email asking the status on the new fixtures and this was their response:

"Hi
We are sorry.
The new shipment will be sent out in April ,and we should have it at the end of April,
Thank you"

So it looks like I can't wait for fishneedit any longer. Anyone know where I can get a 4 bulb T5HO system similar to fishneedit's prices?


----------



## millermin

shadow_cruiser said:


> About 45 days ago, I sent an email to fishneedit asking about their 4 bulb fixture. This is what I received from them
> 
> "HI:
> *The new shipment will be send out in MArch,and we shpuld have it in April,thank you.
> regard
> simon"
> 
> Yesterday I sent an email asking the status on the new fixtures and this was their response:
> 
> "Hi
> We are sorry.
> The new shipment will be sent out in April ,and we should have it at the end of April,
> Thank you"
> 
> So it looks like I can't wait for fishneedit any longer. Anyone know where I can get a 4 bulb T5HO system similar to fishneedit's prices?


Lucky Aquarium in Markham. $155.0 included tax with cash for 36" double fixture with two bulbs.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

Lucky's is not $155 cash, stop advertising that. On top of that, they give you a generic box with no exchange whatsoever. Also, I was asking for a 4 bulb fixture



millermin said:


> Lucky Aquarium in Markham. $155.0 included tax with cash for 36" double fixture with two bulbs.


----------



## carmenh

I don't know what you're looking at as far as price but I picked up a Tek-Light 6 x t5 at MOPS.CA last week. They were able to work with me a bit on the price, and the quality of Tek-light blows almost all others away  And no shipping if you pick it up, just a quick jaunt off the qew/Red Hill Parkway on Hamilton mountain...


----------



## millermin

shadow_cruiser said:


> Lucky's is not $155 cash, stop advertising that. On top of that, they give you a generic box with no exchange whatsoever. Also, I was asking for a 4 bulb fixture


i am sorry. not 155, i forgot that. is $160.00, i keep that receipt.


----------



## gucci17

shadow_cruiser said:


> About 45 days ago, I sent an email to fishneedit asking about their 4 bulb fixture. This is what I received from them
> 
> "HI:
> *The new shipment will be send out in MArch,and we shpuld have it in April,thank you.
> regard
> simon"
> 
> Yesterday I sent an email asking the status on the new fixtures and this was their response:
> 
> "Hi
> We are sorry.
> The new shipment will be sent out in April ,and we should have it at the end of April,
> Thank you"
> 
> So it looks like I can't wait for fishneedit any longer. Anyone know where I can get a 4 bulb T5HO system similar to fishneedit's prices?


Sounds like typical delays...that's too bad. Really interested to see how the new fixtures are going to look like.

It's really hard to find anything close to fishneedit pricing. If you do, please share


----------



## shadow_cruiser

carmenh said:


> I don't know what you're looking at as far as price but I picked up a Tek-Light 6 x t5 at MOPS.CA last week. They were able to work with me a bit on the price, and the quality of Tek-light blows almost all others away  And no shipping if you pick it up, just a quick jaunt off the qew/Red Hill Parkway on Hamilton mountain...


Thanks Carmen, it looks like I don't need a 4 bulb fixture anymore


gucci17 said:


> Sounds like typical delays...that's too bad. Really interested to see how the new fixtures are going to look like.
> 
> It's really hard to find anything close to fishneedit pricing. If you do, please share


The second cheapest is Catalina lights apparantly. Other than generic ones off ebay, you can't find cheaper T5HO


----------

